# Good place to buy cabinets



## bluefitness (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm looking for decent cabinets. I looked at the Lowes in stock cabinets. I know these are particle board veneer cabinets. The prices were something like:

24x30 = $111
30x30 = $130

Sink base $230
etc.

I haven't talked to them about special order cabinets, but I was wondering if someone can give me some ball park figures and where to buy.


----------



## stubborn1 (Oct 24, 2008)

Most in-stock cabinets at home improvement stores are generally junk. They may be okay in a low use area like a laundry room, but I wouldn't consider them for a kitchen. You are going to be paying around $120-150 per lineal foot to get into a decent basic cabinet - more if you want to go higher end.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

bluefitness said:


> I'm looking for decent cabinets. I looked at the Lowes in stock cabinets. I know these are particle board veneer cabinets. The prices were something like:
> 
> 24x30 = $111
> 30x30 = $130
> ...



I can give you an idea but need to know:
1) species of wood
2) door type...raise or flat
3) overall style...country, traditional, contemporary


----------



## bluefitness (Sep 4, 2008)

angus242 said:


> I can give you an idea but need to know:
> 1) species of wood
> 2) door type...raise or flat
> 3) overall style...country, traditional, contemporary


I'm not certain about the species of wood. I'm looking for a lighter cabinets. I'm looking for raised panel doors. Traditional or contemporary is my preference. I'm looking for just rough estimates at this point to see if it is a project I want to tackle.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

bluefitness said:


> 30x30 = $130


A square cabinet???


----------



## bluefitness (Sep 4, 2008)

angus242 said:


> A square cabinet???


Yes, it is a 30x30 with two doors.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

I'm sorry, I should have asked all the questions first.

Is it some kind of corner unit? Can you explain where the doors are and how it butts against anything (another cabinet, a wall)?


----------



## LaHandyman (Jan 11, 2009)

stubborn1 said:


> Most in-stock cabinets at home improvement stores are generally junk....


Stubborn1 I am not sure were you are but here in Louisiana we have a Surplus Warehouse that sells all plywood constructioned cabinets made of oak with raised panel doors. I have installed quite a few of theses and they are way better made than the ones Lowe's and Home Depot sells.


----------



## tommy potatoes (Jan 13, 2009)

Check out IKEA, if you have one near you. Knock down construction with many stock sizes and front panel options, as well as a european style hanging and leveling system. www.ikea.com


----------



## stubborn1 (Oct 24, 2008)

LaHandyman said:


> Stubborn1 I am not sure were you are but here in Louisiana we have a Surplus Warehouse that sells all plywood constructioned cabinets made of oak with raised panel doors. I have installed quite a few of theses and they are way better made than the ones Lowe's and Home Depot sells.


 
I guess I was referring to the Home Depot, Menards, Lowes etc. big box hardware stores that stock the particle board cabinets that are assembled with a handful of staples and plastic drawer glides. I'm sure you can find decent stock cabinets at some places, but it's not often.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

The bottom line is that the off-the-shelf box store cabinets are junk, but they're priced accordingly. For two or even three (or more...the sky's the limit) times as much you can get custom cabinets made the way you want them out of quaility materials with quality joinery and good hardware. 

You should get a couple bids from cabinet shops in your area just so you know. Ordering "custom" cabinets through a box store is a waste of money. Go straight to the supplier and cut out the know-nothing middleman!!! It'll save you money. Cabinet shops will be happy to deal directly with you, especially in this current market.

Don't forget...
The quality of the cabinets that you put in a kitchen or bath directly affects the added value of the remodel or addition. Any additional investment you make on the cabinets will be recuperated in a sale down the road. Bathrooms and kitchens sell homes, and most people can spot cheap cabinets right off.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Decent, 1/2" plywood carcasses with wood,raised paneled doors will run about 275-300 a cabinet on average. Panrty cabinets, about $1200-1500. Add 20-40% for the moldings and accessories, depending on size. The last Kraftmaid kitchen I ordered ran $13,700. That was for one pantry cabinet, 7 base cabinets and 8 wall cabinets.
Ron


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

I just went througha kitchen remodel and researched this quit a bit. There are numerouse companies making cabinets. Many (like Kraftmaid) offer different levels from cheap particle board to all hardwood/plywood contruction. It seemed like they all sold very equivelent cabinets (and equivelent pricing) when you started looking at the top line stuff. If you want it to look good you do not want to go with the off the shelf stuff. If you are just building a basic kitchen true "custom" cabinets my not be worth the extra expense. You should also consider paying for installation since the cost to install is relatively low compared to cost of nice cabinetry. I guess it all depends on what you currently have. Even the low end was far nicer than what was in my kitchen. I could have easily gotten away with the low end kraftaid stuff at home depot. I went with Bertch cabinets from a small kitchen outfit in my town.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't understand this statement by Beerdog:
"I could have easily gotten away with the low end kraftaid stuff at home depot. "
Any of the Home Depot's can order any of the Kraftmaid lines as well as any other cabinet line it carries. The same goes with any of the big box stores. The only line of cabinetry Home Depot have on hand is the Mills Pride brand.
Ron


----------



## jpfreak33 (Jan 29, 2009)

tommy potatoes said:


> Check out IKEA, if you have one near you. Knock down construction with many stock sizes and front panel options, as well as a european style hanging and leveling system. www.ikea.com


I was shocked at the quality of the ikea cabinets I saw at the store. My wife and I went to Pittsburgh to go to the Ikea there expecting to see cheap cabinets that LOOKED cheap and lacked any sort of quality. I have to admit, everything I have heard about Idea has been wrong. I am not sayign everythign they sell is quality but they do offer a couple lines of cabinets that I am very interested in using for my kitchen and laundry room. I woudl not count them out untill you see them in person


----------



## tommy potatoes (Jan 13, 2009)

jpfreak33 said:


> I was shocked at the quality of the ikea cabinets I saw at the store. My wife and I went to Pittsburgh to go to the Ikea there expecting to see cheap cabinets that LOOKED cheap and lacked any sort of quality. I have to admit, everything I have heard about Idea has been wrong. I am not sayign everythign they sell is quality but they do offer a couple lines of cabinets that I am very interested in using for my kitchen and laundry room. I woudl not count them out untill you see them in person


I'm in the middle of my kitchen remodel as we speak. I've completed hanging the wall cabinets and today I set the ledger board and leveled half of the L of my kitchen.

I'm doing this all with cabinets from IKEA, using the ADEL medium brown finish. This is all hardwood facia - beechwood, to be exact. It's a virtual copy of everything my neighbor just completed (paid to have done, that is).

Her cabinets alone were over $12,000.

Mine were just under $5000.

The quality is the same, in my eyes.

Hey, we all make our own decisions, right?


----------



## wedge22 (May 26, 2008)

My wife and I are also considering Ikea for our kitchen as they have great looking products with guarantees and low prices, pus anything we fit will be better than the current sorry excuse for a kitchen. When you have installed yours please post some pics.


----------



## BikerDave (Feb 7, 2009)

*Example of KraftMaid kitchen cabinets.*

I went through Home Depot and ended up buying KraftMaid through them. I'm pretty happy with them except for one of the full extension rails had to be returned, but other than that, I'm very happy. I wrote the whole project up at http://www.thegoodrumfamily.com/ayrlee.kitchen if you're interested. You might find something useful there.

-Dave


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

angus242 said:


> i'm sorry, i should have asked all the questions first.
> 
> Is it some kind of corner unit? Can you explain where the doors are and how it butts against anything (another cabinet, a wall)?


w3030?


----------

